# Hosting new 5e group in Omaha NE



## Werebear The Great (Dec 4, 2021)

If you are in the Omaha, NE area and are looking to be in a 5e game on the weekends then message me. 
Thanks
Werebear


----------



## jakvike (Dec 4, 2021)

Werebear The Great said:


> If you are in the Omaha, NE area and are looking to be in a 5e game on the weekends then message me.
> Thanks
> Werebear



I am interested.


----------



## Werebear The Great (Dec 8, 2021)

Sorry, for not responding before.  The game starts this Sunday at my place.  Do you have an email and can i publish it in a group email with the rest of the players?


----------

